# How about a Spring Florida Meet?



## JimO

We didn't have a frog meet this winter and July is a long way off. Also, I don't want to speak for Sara, but she might not be able to host a meeting this year. So, how about a spring meet? I was thinking sometime in April or May. Any suggestions?

We would be happy to host here in St. Augustine, but I know it's a haul for the South Florida folks. OTOH, further south makes it a long drive for the people coming from Georgia. 

Let the discussion begin...


----------



## randommind

Wow..I just logged on with plans to start the exact same thread!! Great minds Jim, Great Minds.

While I personally would love a St. Augustine meet  I don't really feel that a meet so far north in the state would have as great of a turnout. I say this as the only GA folks who regularly attended the Fl meets are no longer GA folks.


----------



## eldalote2

I would definitely come!

I wish I could have a meeting at my place, but it's only a 1br apartment and I think we would be a little crowded.


----------



## c81kennedy

I interested would love to meet some more of the florida froggers. I dont know if clearwater is any better but id be will to host if needed. If got a big sunroom and big backyard.


----------



## baita83

I will be there for sure wherever it ends up being I was just thinking about how I hoped someone would host one soon.


----------



## Reef_Haven

I'll be there too, wherever. I was hoping someone would suggest another meet.


----------



## JimO

I certainly don't mind driving. If we could find a more central location, that would be great.

So where did the "Savannah guys" move?


----------



## randommind

JimO said:


> So where did the "Savannah guys" move?


James is now in Alabama and I think I remember reading that Flapjax was heading to DC.


----------



## markpulawski

Lee is around until April or so, like Wes said James is now in Alabama, perhaps we can see if someone in orlando so it is central, or I can check Tropiflora's open houses' and see if we can coincide.


----------



## JimO

Bummer. I'll miss seeing them both.



randommind said:


> James is now in Alabama and I think I remember reading that Flapjax was heading to DC.


----------



## itsott

Im down. Im from southeast alabama and ill have to see once dates are posted.


----------



## itsott

I just checked st augustine is around 5-5.5 hours from me. But wouldnt be a bad trip.


----------



## james67

so sad, i'll miss being able to see the FL crowd. your all fantastic people, and i feel honored to have been part of the group. i'll try to make a fl meet here and there, but its gonna be a heck of a drive now. 

james


----------



## eldalote2

Im pretty sure I can speak for a couple other Gainesville people and say they would be at the meeting too. I know Travis would be.


----------



## JimO

Cool. I hope he bring some more of those awesome cypress knees. I build a viv featuring one and it's my favorites.


eldalote2 said:


> Im pretty sure I can speak for a couple other Gainesville people and say they would be at the meeting too. I know Travis would be.


----------



## khoff

Depending on the location, I'd make it down for a meet. As long as it's a reasonable distance from Savannah, GA.

Kevin


----------



## randommind

markpulawski said:


> or I can check Tropiflora's open houses' and see if we can coincide.


This was cut from Tropiflora's website:

Friday March 30 - Sunday April 01 
Tropiflora's Spring Festival
is a three day event featuring thousands of Tropiflora's own plants placed on sale in special tents and on benches set up for the sale. All are sale-priced and marked for your convenience. In addition to our own plants, we host about 20 outside vendors selling plant material from bamboo to bougainvilleas, crotons, aroids, ferns, orchids, succulents, shrubs, annuals, fruit trees and palms. Free coffee and donuts in the morning. The Oaks barbecue restaurant has a tent with delicious lunches for sale. Live music brightens the atmosphere. Free parking and Free admission! Pet friendly! Hours are 8:00 am - 5:00 pm Friday and Saturday, and 10:00 am - 3:00 pm on Sunday.


----------



## randommind

And for those who have never been to Tropflora, behold.....














no smoke and mirrors, those are broms as far as you can see.


----------



## Absolutbill

I would be up for a tropaflora meetup!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## james67

that is one of 5 or 6 greenhouses. (although only 3 are open to the public)

it is a very large facility, so large that workers use golf carts to navigate it.

james


----------



## baita83

every time I go to tropiflora I spend way more then I mean to although I have to admit nothing has ever been priced I would be down for a meet there as well. it will be nice and close for me


----------



## Vinnner

Dont know why I havnt seen this, but I would be down for a meet! Would be great to see everyone again.


----------



## c81kennedy

Tropaflora works for me.


----------



## markpulawski

me too...what a neat place


----------



## CHuempfner

I can try to make the haul. It is close to a big trip of mine, so the only thing holding me back is extra time off of work. 

I would love to meet up with some Florida Folk!


----------



## PeanutbuttER

Dangit! I'm actually moving to Bradenton this July so I'll miss this one. How often do you guys do these meets at Tropiflora though?


----------



## JimO

We've met 3 or 4 times in the past 18 months. Bradenton isn't that far from Tropiflora.


CHuempfner said:


> I can try to make the haul. It is close to a big trip of mine, so the only thing holding me back is extra time off of work.
> 
> I would love to meet up with some Florida Folk!


----------



## james67

jim, i need leaves!!!! there arent magnolias here like im used to 

i miss walking a block away and getting all the mag leaves i could ever want

james


----------



## itsott

James send me a pm about mag leaves.


----------



## Termite Farmer

Tropaflora works for me as well. I also know of a few more here in Naples\Ft Myers area that would be interested.


----------



## flapjax3000

Depending on the date I may be able to swing it. I leave at the end of April, but most of the month will be spent preparing for the move. Would love to see you guys one last time though. I doubt I will be making the trip down from DC.


----------



## JimO

I say we schedule it so that you can make it. If we schedule it to coincide with the Tropiflora open house the first of March, would that work?


flapjax3000 said:


> Depending on the date I may be able to swing it. I leave at the end of April, but most of the month will be spent preparing for the move. Would love to see you guys one last time though. I doubt I will be making the trip down from DC.


----------



## Paul G

Depending on many factors I might be able to make it.
Saint Augustine more so than Tropiflora.

We are working on the house and frog rooms still but hope to start having meetings at our place in 2013.


----------



## baita83

if it is at tropiflora would we just meet at tropiflora? or has someone offered up a location near tropiflora and i missed the post?


----------



## JimO

I don't want to speak for Mark Pulawski, but I will. We'd have a party at his place.

Sent from my vacuum cleaner using Tapatalk.



baita83 said:


> if it is at tropiflora would we just meet at tropiflora? or has someone offered up a location near tropiflora and i missed the post?


----------



## flapjax3000

Don't try to plan the meet around my leaving. I will be quite busy up until I leave with finishing my house and work. We get quite busy mid march for St. Patrick's day and the season continues through May. Late April might be best for me, but I cannot make any promises.


----------



## james67

leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! 

missin you brother! hope all is well

james


----------



## sethshaun

Sounds like some fun. I've not been to one of these, what do we bring and do?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## randommind

sethshaun said:


> Sounds like some fun. I've not been to one of these, what do we bring and do?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


We bring alot of beer, some plants, and a few frogs...then after all the beer is gone we have a battle royale where winner takes all....bring your game face!!


----------



## eldalote2

Can someone make a definite time/place/house meeting thread with the first post all the details? As always, I have a few frogs I am looking for but want to post on the thread that has all the information. 

I am excited!!!


----------



## flapjax3000

What frogs are you looking for?


----------



## markpulawski

I am looking for Peacock Tincs, yellow Lehmanni and Mysteriousis....help me Lee!!!

Ok so it looks like I have volunteered, how does Saturday March 31st sound for everyone? I will talk to the Tropiflora folks to see if they can do anything for us as a group, like maybe set aside a bunch of discount Neo's (many times they have $1 and $2 broms and some are nice little Neo's so I will see if they will stack them up for us). I would need to let them now what time we would be over as a group and ballpark how many. I was thinking for those that can get here, arrive at noonish and we go over at 1, then we can come back here and eat and hang out.


----------



## james67

no lehmanni mark but how about some captivus or zeteki? i might have a few O. occulator hanging around somewhere as well.

james


----------



## JimO

Works for me. I'd like some A. silverstonei.


----------



## eldalote2

I am looking for a calling male orange terribilis. I have a group of 4 that are over 2 years old and haven't heard a peep.


----------



## baita83

I will be there I am looking for a female basti and iquitos or blackwater vents. I will have some f1 cauchero babies for sale or trade


----------



## randommind

Baita....I will have a few CB cauchero as well if you want to trade one or two out. Maybe even go in together if someone is looking to buy in hopes of getting them an unrelated pair.


----------



## markpulawski

....eppendorf tubes will be strictly prohibited...


----------



## eldalote2

Mark, remind me to show you how I use my kubotan when I see you at the meet.


----------



## markpulawski

eldalote2 said:


> Mark, remind me to show you how I use my kubotan when I see you at the meet.


there'll be so much exciting stuff going on I don't know if I'll have time...


I just googled it, did you plan on hurting me?


----------



## eldalote2

Hurt you? Why would I do that Hobnobbin? 

It's more of a tickle, I promise!


----------



## mordoria

markpulawski said:


> there'll be so much exciting stuff going on I don't know if I'll have time...
> 
> 
> I just googled it, did you plan on hurting me?


Careful Mark. I got my girl one of those kubotan things. Danger, Danger, Danger.........


----------



## JimO

Yeah Mark, it's just a tickle, like one you'd get from a komodo dragon.

Sent from my azureus using TapaTalk.



eldalote2 said:


> Hurt you? Why would I do that Hobnobbin?
> 
> It's more of a tickle, I promise!


----------



## markpulawski

Yea that's all I saw was disabling and permanent disfigurement...

sent from my left rear tire's hubcap using reihnheitzgobogen talk


----------



## JimO

Yeah, eladote is a kind, sweet, "wouldn't hurt a fly" type of person, until she gets a kubotan in her hands. Then, it's look out Jackie Chan...



eldalote2 said:


> Mark, remind me to show you how I use my kubotan when I see you at the meet.


----------



## mordoria

JimO said:


> Yeah, eladote is a kind, sweet, "wouldn't hurt a fly" type of person


Ill bet she hurts hundreds of flies


----------



## purplezephead

I would love to go! I'd be looking for a male Ancon and possibly a confirmed pair of Popa pumilios.


----------



## markpulawski

I spoke to one of the owners at Tropiflora, he said they will accumulate a lot of viv friendly plants and let us go through them first. They normally have big piles of $1 & $2 plants and bring them out in regular intervals, he said they would accumulate the smaller Neo's and other viv plants and save them for our arrival....pretty sweet on their part.


----------



## flapjax3000

Looks like I will make the meet. Good news for you I am bringing a lot to sell. Bad news for me is that I really do not want to sell anything. Due to rent prices in DC, my available square footage does not allow much frog space.


----------



## poison beauties

Sorry to see you have to scale back Lee. Good luck with the move and your future up there.


----------



## james67

flapjax3000 said:


> Looks like I will make the meet. Good news for you I am bringing a lot to sell. Bad news for me is that I really do not want to sell anything. Due to rent prices in DC, my available square footage does not allow much frog space.


damn lee, what do you have to let go of?

james


----------



## Vinnner

Building a new tank so this will be perfect to stock up on plants and maybe grab some frogs. 

I still have a group o three varaderos, believe to be a 2.1. Also should have at least two f1 popas ready, maybe 1 or two f1 cristos ad may decide to let a f2 bj go from my holdback.

Lookin for male escudo, rios, bast juvi's. 

Also are we going somewhere after for food and drinks? Cookout style? Sorry if it was posted somewhere already

Vinny


----------



## randommind

If anyone happens to have a 24" wide Exo they are looking to part ways with...let me know.


----------



## baita83

flapjax3000 said:


> Looks like I will make the meet. Good news for you I am bringing a lot to sell. Bad news for me is that I really do not want to sell anything. Due to rent prices in DC, my available square footage does not allow much frog space.


I am also curious what you have to sell the frogs I got from you last year are fantastic


----------



## khoff

I'm planning on making it as well.

Lee, let me know if you want to car-pool down there. 

Not sure what all I'll have available, but at least some mint terribilis froglets and azureus tads.


----------



## mordoria

Whats the date of this meeting? Ill be in Florida the week of the 18th. Ill probably miss the meeting but Id love to meet up with a froggers or two when Im down there. Ill be in the orlando area, with a car. It would be nice to see how southern froggers do it.

Ill be looking to pick up some frogs while Im down there. Will anyone here have anything ready?


----------



## unc-usf-fsu

I should be able to make this get together. I am getting back in the hobby after a few years away and what a great way to get started again.

Anyone thinking of bringing some feeder cultures? I will be bringing some orchids and other plants.


----------



## markpulawski

Don't want to speak for her, but along with weapons Edalote2 usually brings a few different types of bugs.


----------



## JimO

markpulawski said:


> Don't want to speak for her, but along with weapons Edalote2 usually brings a few different types of bugs.


Yup. I now have bean beetles coming out of my ears (for which I should probably consult my doctor) from a culture I got from her at our last meet.

Has anyone heard from Al? He usually attends.


Sent from my stereo using RapaTalk


----------



## randommind

I am looking for a male Costa Rican green & black auratus.


----------



## markpulawski

JimO said:


> Yup. I now have bean beetles coming out of my ears (for which I should probably consult my doctor) from a culture I got from her at our last meet.
> 
> Has anyone heard from Al? He usually attends.
> 
> 
> Sent from my stereo using RapaTalk


You will be required to stay outside, I will also check with tropiflora to see if they are considered a pest and will let you in or not.

sent from my left nut


----------



## randommind

markpulawski said:


> sent from my left nut


I got to get that app!


----------



## flapjax3000

I'm still in the process of deciding what I am keeping, I want to work with 3 or 4 species max, but have put off the final decisions of what to part with. That includes tanks and supplies as well. I might need to borrow a truck to come to this meet.


----------



## JimO

Did you use TapaTalk?


markpulawski said:


> You will be required to stay outside, I will also check with tropiflora to see if they are considered a pest and will let you in or not.
> 
> sent from my left nut


----------



## JimO

I have a bunch of unsexed froglets, and they are likely half males, but it doesn't matter which one you pick, it'll be a female.



randommind said:


> I am looking for a male Costa Rican green & black auratus.


----------



## randommind

JimO said:


> I have a bunch of unsexed froglets, and they are likely half males, but it doesn't matter which one you pick, it'll be a female.


Yeah no kidding...3 for 3. I am just not so sure my fat girls can wait for yours to grow out before they explode!


----------



## Paul G

randommind said:


> Yeah no kidding...3 for 3. I am just not so sure my fat girls can wait for yours to grow out before they explode!


I might be able to help you out around early summer. I'm currently growing up about 14 CR aurtaus to adults.


----------



## Paul G

I have been trying to get ahold of Alasdair for awhile now and last heard from him in September. 



JimO said:


> Has anyone heard from Al? He usually attends.


----------



## eldalote2

markpulawski said:


> Don't want to speak for her, but along with weapons Edalote2 usually brings a few different types of bugs.


It's a DEVICE, not a weapon... Just because it doesn't have a pointy end. 

Yes I will be bringing whatever isopods I have and Turkish Gliders again. I will let Jim be in charge of the Bean Beetles. 

If anyone is interested in a male Nikita, or possible female Orange Terribilis please PM me to let me know to bring them.


----------



## JimO

I agree that it's a DEVICE while resting on the coffee table. Once someone trained to use it picks it up, it becomes a weapon. But, then again, so does a hammer, ball point pen, a finger poked in the eye, etc. I think we all got the message though - DON'T mess with Eladote2...

Here are a couple of photos of these "devices" and what might happen if you don't pay for your Turkish Glider culture.



























eldalote2 said:


> It's a DEVICE, not a weapon... Just because it doesn't have a pointy end.
> 
> Yes I will be bringing whatever isopods I have and Turkish Gliders again. I will let Jim be in charge of the Bean Beetles.
> 
> If anyone is interested in a male Nikita, or possible female Orange Terribilis please PM me to let me know to bring them.


----------



## james67

Paul G said:


> I have been trying to get ahold of Alasdair for awhile now and last heard from him in September.


i cant get a hold of him either 

james


----------



## poison beauties

You guys have his number? I can dig it up if you need it.

Michael


----------



## JimO

poison beauties said:


> You guys have his number? I can dig it up if you need it.
> 
> Michael


I just hope he is okay.


----------



## poison beauties

Yeah same here, I havent heard from him in a while. He was really busy with work last we talked.


----------



## dom

I think im going to have to bring my lightsaber to this one!


----------



## Paul G

I have called and texted several times with no response. I have another number of his I need to find.



poison beauties said:


> You guys have his number? I can dig it up if you need it.
> 
> Michael



Yeah, he was really busy the summer/fall '11....so I assume he has just been slammed with work.



poison beauties said:


> Yeah same here, I havent heard from him in a while. He was really busy with work last we talked.


----------



## Paul G

I would too if I hadn't sold all of them on Ebay a couple of years ago. 



dom said:


> I think im going to have to bring my lightsaber to this one!


----------



## purpletang33

Just saw this thread tonight. I'm excited to finally see Tropiflora after hearing many great things about it. Glad I saw this in time to request time off work so I can join in the meet. It will be nice to see some people that I met last year at another meet, as well as new faces!


----------



## JimO

I have a Nerf dart gun that I might need to keep with me just in case.


----------

